# "How It Ends"



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Has anyone seen this? It's on Netflix. I'm watching it now, about 25 mins in and so far it's pretty good.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I thought it was decent. Worth the watch if you are looking for a disaster movie. I thought the character of Ricki was a big waste. There was no point of her even being in the movie. Without her it would've been the exact same movie.

Since they never say what the EOTWAWKI event was I'm curious to hear anyone the thoughts of anyone else who has seen it. I have my theory but I'll keep it to myself for now as to not ruin it for anyone else looking to watch the film.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I thought it was a bust. A TEOTWAWKI movie just drags on without an understanding of cause.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> I thought it was a bust. A TEOTWAWKI movie just drags on without an understanding of cause.


Déjà vu......... Stephen Kings' _The Stand_?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I cringed at the collapsed lung scene!

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

had my doubts when one of the dweeb "preppers" on Reddick mentioned it ...

the long distance "get home" and/or the long distance "rescue" - or the really ill advised long distance bug out - has actually come up more than few times on the various prepper sites - mostly comes down to timing & the type of initial SHTF ....

this PAW flic? - unless you really hate the old lady and death seems like a better alternative >>>> DON'T - pile into the new Cadillac with the Seattle coffeehouse uber liberal for the Armageddon Run - even if USAF F-22s are protecting your Chicago penthouse in the sky and the white doorman is geared up with a flashlite ....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I thought it was decent. Worth the watch if you are looking for a disaster movie. I thought the character of Ricki was a big waste. There was no point of her even being in the movie. Without her it would've been the exact same movie.
> 
> Since they never say what the EOTWAWKI event was I'm curious to hear anyone the thoughts of anyone else who has seen it. I have my theory but I'll keep it to myself for now as to not ruin it for anyone else looking to watch the film.


I think she added a layer of interest as they traveled, the one who couldn't hold it together under the weight of stress.

I too found it annoying that we never got to the bottom of what happened, that was poor writing, although in part it I think the EOTWAWKI event had to have been a nuclear attack, what with all the fallout looking white stuff covering the cars in that one scene. Towards the end the neighbor guy came up with an explanation, but then Will shot it down. Who knows?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> had my doubts when one of the dweeb "preppers" on Reddick mentioned it ...
> 
> the long distance "get home" and/or the long distance "rescue" - or the really ill advised long distance bug out - has actually come up more than few times on the various prepper sites - mostly comes down to timing & the type of initial SHTF ....
> 
> this PAW flic? - unless you really hate the old lady and death seems like a better alternative >>>> DON'T - pile into the new Cadillac with the Seattle coffeehouse uber liberal for the Armageddon Run - even if USAF F-22s are protecting your Chicago penthouse in the sky and the white doorman is geared up with a flashlite ....


He turned out to be pretty tough in the end, though.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I thought it was decent. Worth the watch if you are looking for a disaster movie. *I thought the character of Ricki was a big waste. There was no point of her even being in the movie. Without her it would've been the exact same movie.*
> 
> Since they never say what the EOTWAWKI event was I'm curious to hear anyone the thoughts of anyone else who has seen it. I have my theory but I'll keep it to myself for now as to not ruin it for anyone else looking to watch the film.


Sooooo, she didn't even take her clothes off? :devil:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Annie said:


> He turned out to be pretty tough in the end, though.


part of the unbelievable fiction - they actually reversed the characters >>>> the native gal would have been the withstanding survivor and the Seattle brewmaster would go off screaming after just holding a gun ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I thought it was decent. Worth the watch if you are looking for a disaster movie. I thought the character of Ricki was a big waste. There was no point of her even being in the movie. Without her it would've been the exact same movie.
> 
> Since they never say what the EOTWAWKI event was I'm curious to hear anyone the thoughts of anyone else who has seen it. I have my theory but I'll keep it to myself for now as to not ruin it for anyone else looking to watch the film.


I think they were definitely hinting at the Ring of Fire letting go - volcanoes & earthquakes taking out the Left Coast ....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> part of the unbelievable fiction - they actually reversed the characters >>>> the native gal would have been the withstanding survivor and the Seattle brewmaster would go off screaming after just holding a gun ....


Yeah maybe so, but he was so _good looking_. And everyone knows [spoiler alert] from the beginning Will was going to get back to his girl. That's Hollywood for you.

Anyway yeah, Rikki's character was done poorly, what with the constant "whatever" reply she kept repeating. But I thought it was pretty cool that she was a mechanic.

BTW, I liked the double entendre in the name "Will", that was good.

The ending would've been better suited for a mini-series. The writer just left us hanging.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I would have enjoyed it more 3 months ago before I joined up here and with I've learned here, but it was still pretty good.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> I think she added a layer of interest as they traveled, the one who couldn't hold it together under the weight of stress.
> 
> I too found it annoying that we never got to the bottom of what happened, that was poor writing, although in part it I think the EOTWAWKI event had to have been a nuclear attack, what with all the fallout looking white stuff covering the cars in that one scene. Towards the end the neighbor guy came up with an explanation, but then Will shot it down. Who knows?


I was thinking polar shift or the caldera. Polar shift because the compass was going crazy and the weird weather. But the white stuff covering everything and breathing being difficult I figured maybe the yellowstone blowing. The dust cloud following them at the end definitely makes me think caldera.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I watched it earlier today and I thought it was good. Wished it had a better ending though. My guess was close to what some of the others posted. I thought maybe the ring of fire led to a super volcano under the Artic ice that blew and threw off the magnetic poles.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

The ending was deliberately open for a sequel and a sequel to that sequel. 

Ricki will return or branch off to a sub plot. 

Fangfarrier 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Watched it last night. Felt like a ABC afterschool special when I was a kid. Its easy being an armchair Monday morning quarterback.
But, it did give insight.
It was a rescue. They Took the wrong vehicle in my opinion. I would have taken a 4x4 to begin with. And lots of fuel, or siphoning tools.
Guns. Not everyone in Chicago has guns, but, an Old Col should have something besides a little ol pistol.
Masks for the ash fires? Not sure how effective they are.
Towns gathering to hold of bad people. Thats where you should get to know your neighbors.
Comms. Once cell phones went down, HAM radios will be effective as well as CB.
One critical thing is. If you sit your family down and explain, in a disaster, have a meeting spot or contingency..
But, it was simple movie, to the point.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Watched it last night. Felt like a ABC afterschool special when I was a kid. Its easy being an armchair Monday morning quarterback.
> But, it did give insight.
> It was a rescue. They Took the wrong vehicle in my opinion. I would have taken a 4x4 to begin with. And lots of fuel, or siphoning tools.
> Guns. Not everyone in Chicago has guns, but, an Old Col should have something besides a little ol pistol.
> ...


with Great Lakes around the corner - you'd be surprised what's in retired servicemen's man caves


----------

